# Connecticutt Pet Show Oct 28th



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I've never been to the Connecticut Pet Expo before, but someone suggested I go as I might make a connection for a local Maltese Breeder (far and few between in this area). They're supposed to have an AKC "parade of purebred dogs".
Has anyone been there before and suggest I go? I thought at the very least it'd be fun to watch and check out the many vendor sites.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure an expo will have maltese but surely there will be information.
I hope the AKC purebreed parade has one. Have a good time and take
lots of pics!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have never been either. We will be going to it this year though, either Sat. or Sun. not sure.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I have never been either. We will be going to it this year though, either Sat. or Sun. not sure.[/B]


The show doesn't run all weekend, only Sat from 11am-6pm.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This breeder is on the AMA list. I do know her somewhat. She is a judge for AKC. She may be able to help you find someone she knows of locally.

Gram, Ingela M.
Foursome Maltese
West Redding, CT
203-938-9146


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Is this the same expo?
http://www.osbornejenks.com/eventschctpet.html

If so, it says the toy group parades at 12pm.

Another link http://www.showevent.com/shows/show_detail...&show_id=91


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Is this the same expo?
> http://www.osbornejenks.com/eventschctpet.html
> 
> If so, it says the toy group parades at 12pm.
> ...


Yes, that seems to be the same event-thanks for the detailed info. I apologize, looks like the event runs 11-6 BOTH Sat and Sunday.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278401
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Yes, it is the newspaper for both days, but since the Toy breeds will be at noon on Sat. then I will try and get there for them













> This breeder is on the AMA list. I do know her somewhat. She is a judge for AKC. She may be able to help you find someone she knows of locally.
> 
> Gram, Ingela M.
> Foursome Maltese
> ...


 



Ingela is very nice and she was really helpful to us when we were looking for a Maltese







She spent a lot of time with us on the phone answering questions and giving us advice. She even offered for us to come and visit her to see her little ones even though she didn't have any puppies available, just so we would be able to compare any that we found.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> This breeder is on the AMA list. I do know her somewhat. She is a judge for AKC. She may be able to help you find someone she knows of locally.
> 
> Gram, Ingela M.
> Foursome Maltese
> ...


 
Ingela is very nice and she was really helpful to us when we were looking for a Maltese







She spent a lot of time with us on the phone answering questions and giving us advice. She even offered for us to come and visit her to see her little ones even though she didn't have any puppies available, just so we would be able to compare any that we found.
[/QUOTE]


I hope you guys were able to brave the weather today and make it to the pet show. It was fun! I met a breeder from Mass who seems like a good possiblilty and also chatted with Ingela Gram (was there showing her Maltese in the parade of toy dogs) who gave her thumbs up on this particular guy.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, I made it there with my hubby







I had a great time. I really enjoyed meeting Ingela in person and her little Champion Joy







I couldn't stop petting her







( Joy not Ingela) ...just in case Cary reads this


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I really enjoyed meeting Ingela in person and I couldn't stop petting her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You gotta ask yourself....








What makes the better story?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=279285
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Good one







You sure do make this board interesting







I can always count on you to make me laugh, and that's a good thing







Oh and







hehehe!


----------

